# Boa Constrictor Genetics Help!



## Stoive88 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey, so i bought a Boa a few months ago and have decided that i would like to breed it. 

The breeder identified the Boa as; a *hypo 66% het kahl albino 50% anery (male).*

My question, then, is what morph should I pair him with so as to produce the best possibilities?

I understand that the percentages of the het genes are not certain. Therefore, my refined question is; What should i breed my male to for maximum gains in consideration that one or both of the het genes may NOT be confirmed?

Thankyou :mf_dribble:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

To test your boa to find out whether he is het Kahl albino or het anerythristic or not, you need a female with at least one Kahl albino gene and at least one anerythristic gene. In other words, you need one of the following females:
snow (Kahl albino, anerythristic)
Kahl albino, het anerythristic
anerythristic, het Kahl albino
het Kahl albino, het anerythristic (AKA het snow, looks normal)
(Het is also known as 100% probability heterozygous.)

Mate any of these with your male and get at least 17 babies. If there are no albinos or combinations including albino, then there is a 99% probability that the male is not het Kahl albino. If there are no anerythristics or combinations including anerythristic, then there is a 99% probability that the male is not het anerythristic. 

Combinations:
Hypo Kahl albino = sunglow
hypo anerythristic = ghost
hypo Kahl albino anerythristic = moonglow.

Or if you don't want to bother with albino or anerythristic, you can mate him to a motley or arabesque or jungle to get combinations of hypo with the second mutant of your choice.

Good luck.


----------



## Stoive88 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mega-late reply, but thanks for your help


----------

